# Taste of the Wild vs. Timberwolf Organics



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Soooo I had switched Max from Wellness Core Ocean fish to Innova red meat small bites (not EVO) because after his ibuprofen incident I thought less protein percentage might be good. Plus my vet said that 32% protein was too high for his energy level. I'm not 100% sure whether this is true but anyway....

So since switching to Innova his poop has been less firm and he is shedding more so clearly it's not working for us. He actually seemed to do really well on the Wellness so if the next food or two doesn't work we'll probably just put him back on it. The options we are looking at are:

Timberwolf Organics Dakota Bison- I like that it has fish in it and I think bison is a good second protein source. Less fatty than beef. It isn't grain free though, which I'm not sure if that will matter much or not. 

TOTW Pacific Stream- Lower protein, all fish, grain free....I had been interested in doing a red meat and fish food, but he hasn't done well on the Innova and he did well on Wellness which was all fish grain-free, I'm wondering if this is like Core light.

Any of y'all have experience with these foods? Good, bad? Which would you choose?


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I only tried TOTW Fish formula once, and my dogs wouldn't eat it! They liked the other formulas, Bison and Duck. I have fed Timberwolf Dakota Bison and am feeding it currently. The dogs love it! It really is a Salmon based food, the Bison is a secondary protein source. The dogs love it, it is a great quality food and it seems to be TW's most popular formula. I have two 33 lb. bags stored in a cool place in my house, because they run out so quickly! I recommend it and if you would like a sample, I'd be happy to send you a few pounds for your little munchkin! Just send me a pm.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I haven't tried Pacific Stream, but Willow and Bandit both love Prairie and Wetlands from TOTW. I haven't tried Timberwolf Organics, but have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------

